# opinons of emusa t3/t4 turbo???



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

broke and thinking about resorting to ebay...
anyone got info on emusa's t3/t4 turbo?


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Lot of people are happy with emusa's turbos, but you still get what you pay for. If it dies on you, spend the money on a garret chra at a rebuild shop and then have a quality turbo. Most the cast parts on Chinese turbos hold up these days... they are just not balanced as well and don't have the quality standards or parts as Garrett. But from what I hear, you would prob like the emusa better then Precision turbos... lol 

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

~Enigma~ said:


> Lot of people are happy with emusa's turbos, but you still get what you pay for. If it dies on you, spend the money on a garret chra at a rebuild shop and then have a quality turbo. Most the cast parts on Chinese turbos hold up these days... they are just not balanced as well and don't have the quality standards or parts as Garrett. But from what I hear, you would prob like the emusa better then Precision turbos... lol
> 
> Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


People are running Hondas in NOVA hitting sub 11 second 1/4's and even high 10's on EMUSA kits. These kids really beat the šhit out of them too. I'm not sure why the Honda kids can run ebay stuff all day and make impressive times and numbers reliably and we can't... I just wonder if it's the whole VW/Audi silver spoon syndrome.

I recently told someone the same thing, ebay turbo, buy it... if it fails rebuild with Garrett chra and have a Garrett turbo.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

~Enigma~ said:


> Lot of people are happy with emusa's turbos, but you still get what you pay for. If it dies on you, spend the money on a garret chra at a rebuild shop and then have a quality turbo. Most the cast parts on Chinese turbos hold up these days... they are just not balanced as well and don't have the quality standards or parts as Garrett. But from what I hear, you would prob like the emusa better then Precision turbos... lol
> 
> Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


can you put Garrett parts in a Precision turbo?


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah. I don't see why not. Its just the housing. You can get anti surge housings with optional dual ball bearing Garrett chras so I don't see why u can't replace the "bad" precision chra with a Garrett 

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

~Enigma~ said:


> Yeah. I don't see why not. Its just the housing. You can get anti surge housings with optional dual ball bearing Garrett chras so I don't see why u can't replace the "bad" precision chra with a Garrett
> 
> Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


You can.

Precision turbos are based off of Garrett turbos, and until a couple years ago Precision was a Garrett authorized retailer. Precision has since had quality issues (I wonder why), and are probably using emusa components in lieu of Garrett lol

I'd have no issue using an emusa kit in a pinch. Upgrade later to a treadstone manifold (direct replacement), and a Garrett turbo, or chra:beer:

If you can afford the scratch; go with a PROVEN PagParts kit from the get go. Heck, I'd rather max a credit card to go with one if Arnold's proven kits, but if that wasn't an option; I'd go emusa, and upgrade as I went.:thumbup:

Don't even waste your time, or money on CTS. Emusa, or PagParts. CTS is shît; might as well go emusa with upgraded hardware for $$$ less


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> You can.
> 
> Precision turbos are based off of Garrett turbos, and until a couple years ago Precision was a Garrett authorized retailer. Precision has since had quality issues (I wonder why), and are probably using emusa components in lieu of Garrett lol
> 
> ...


THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^eace:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

DMVDUB said:


> THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^eace:


MAH nígga:heart:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

~Enigma~ said:


> Yeah. I don't see why not. Its just the housing. You can get anti surge housings with optional dual ball bearing Garrett chras so I don't see why u can't replace the "bad" precision chra with a Garrett
> 
> Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


You'll be able to install Garrett internals on an emusa turbo. Precision parts will not work unless your a machinist. I figured the same thing but there is a check valve and a oil passage going to the thrust bearing and passage machined into the thrust bearing. Garrett parts won't work in a pte or vise versa. Which is the reason why I couldn't rebuild mine they don't even sell parts to distributors. They are the same other than that but without the thrustbearing a rebuild is pointless in my opinion. You could just reuse in in desperate cases.

As for the cts complaint I've got 40k on my manifold/ Tial from them. You ask any pte distributor about dealing with their JB chra warranty and it's rough even for them. Clay can only do so much from his end pte is always giving mixed info on warranty claims. I was running proper feed/return and no restrictor. Blammed air filter told them I ran filterless then they blamed pcv I told them I had a vent catch can. Then finally they said stock return flange needs to be moved above oil level. Lol don't blame cts they put out quality manifolds and hard parts.


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

Budsdubbin said:


> You'll be able to install Garrett internals on an emusa turbo. Precision parts will not work unless your a machinist. I figured the same thing but there is a check valve and a oil passage going to the thrust bearing and passage machined into the thrust bearing. Garrett parts won't work in a pte or vise versa. Which is the reason why I couldn't rebuild mine they don't even sell parts to distributors. They are the same other than that but without the thrustbearing a rebuild is pointless in my opinion. You could just reuse in in desperate cases.
> 
> As for the cts complaint I've got 40k on my manifold/ Tial from them. You ask any pte distributor about dealing with their JB chra warranty and it's rough even for them. Clay can only do so much from his end pte is always giving mixed info on warranty claims. I was running proper feed/return and no restrictor. Blammed air filter told them I ran filterless then they blamed pcv I told them I had a vent catch can. Then finally they said stock return flange needs to be moved above oil level. Lol don't blame cts they put out quality manifolds and hard parts.


 I couldn't agree more with the cts being not responsible for selling junk turbos, I had a pte 50 trim when I first got my cts kit, the turbo started burning oil, I replaced it with a GTX also from
Clay and haven't had a issue, the distributors can't really change the quality coming from pte


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

if you replace the chra with a water and oil cooled one, and the thrust bearing with a 360' one and you got a pretty reliable turbo. i still think it might be a bit luck related too 
mine has about 2 years and 20k km on it and doesn't have any shaft play, i don't run a restrictor, and use launch control and NLS pretty often too, and it still holds. i'd upgrade to a decent garret ball-bearing, but only after i kill this one somehow :laugh:


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

I would never blame CTS for any issues with hardware warranty... if its a failure of workmanship its all on the producer... If CTS had installed something wrong then I'm sure they would fess up and replace... but PTE has had these issues with warranty dodging for a while now. Its obvious they don't stand up to their customer mission... all in all tho, they have a good product that many want, but should honor their customers better.

As for the emusa, I'd say its a win even if it fails. Then its the cost of a rebuild... still a reasonable cost for a turbo. 

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

why would CTS continue to sell junk tho if there is so many complaints I bought mine 6 mo ago and got problems already


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd say cause its a BIG company, and pte has ground breaking tech and has patten on it. If you have the money then spending it on these great performing turbos is nothing. If you want reliability, then go with Garrett or hollset. 

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Nobody is blaming CTS for precision turbo failures. I was saying that the kits themselves are junk. Poor turbo placement, junk supply, and drain lines that are often ill fitting, and are always of poor quality, etc


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Rod Ratio said:


> Nobody is blaming CTS for precision turbo failures. I was saying that the kits themselves are junk. Poor turbo placement, junk supply, and drain lines that are often ill fitting, and are always of poor quality, etc


Never actually bought anything from them - I just can't get over this…

"...it has came to our attention that a fellow competitor (and "well-respected" AZ advertiser) thinks that it is perfectly "okay" to take our hard-work (2+ years in the making), send it to a random factory in China, to have it knocked-off and identically copied, then sold and advertised…"

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...PSi-Concepts-Customers-Dealers-and-Supporters


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

Rod... Precision is blaming CTS for the failure... they say that the kit that they sell with oil restrictor is wrong and causes the turbo to fail. Even if CTS put the kit on... they would still say it is CTS who sold the kit so and the customer who didn't do research so they will not honor a warranty cause its not PTE that had the bad part.... BUT as we have been finding out is that it is PTE and their less then reliable parts.
Only thing is these turbos make good power... so if you are a pro, then spending the money isn't really an issue. 

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info! My turbo kit should show up today sometime. 
Here is what I ordered....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150963173615?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> Thanks for the info! My turbo kit should show up today sometime.
> Here is what I ordered....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150963173615?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


curious what you plan on doing for a turbo inlet? this does not seem to include one


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

r3coil said:


> curious what you plan on doing for a turbo inlet? this does not seem to include one


I'd make up a custom one. Search the FAQ for 'velocity stack'. You'll also likely want provisions for a MAF in your inlet setup.

What software are you gonna run?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

i think i'm going to have the vwvortex user reflected at reflecttuning.com do the tune for me. He did a tune for my k03s and I liked it so I may go back with him. His tunes are about $400... not bad compared to some others. anyone have suggestions about tunes? 

For the TIP I'm still looking for a solution. I want to do a mafless and MAP-less tune to help clean up some things. 

I got my kit in the mail today and started the bolt up process. overall I'm very happy with the quality/price ratio. I've bought dp's and intercooler parts from ebay and they all worked just fine. so I decided to take the chance. Luckily I have some old garrett t3/t4 CHRA's sitting in my garage from an old vw flat 4 dune buggy my grandpa made.


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

For a TIP you can use silicone couplers, start off with a 90' one then you can work your way with 45' ones, use little pieces of pipe to bolt them together.
here is how i did mine:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

i came across this.. its called a cobra head hose... kinda like a 90 degree but more compact. I'm thinking a regular 90 may not work in my case because of the heater hoses


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

update: I went with reflected again. They are able to upgrade my ECU for $150... seems good to me


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> i came across this.. its called a cobra head hose... kinda like a 90 degree but more compact. I'm thinking a regular 90 may not work in my case because of the heater hoses


This is pretty much standard operating procedure. Buy it :beer:


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

Interested to see how this goes for you.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd recomend a silicone cobra coupler.

I know 034 has them, probably others as well.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

sabbySC said:


> I'd recomend a silicone cobra coupler.
> 
> I know 034 has them, probably others as well.


I think the rubber cobra head works great for my turbo inlet and the silicone works better for my throttle body inlet. The rubber seems very resistant to any sort of collapsing. The silicone is a nicer feeling product and feels more durable...which is a good thing for boost piping


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

034 silicone cobra is 5 ply, it will stand up to any collapsing forces, the choice is up to the OP


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

I just bought one from intake hoses.com

http://intakehoses.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=90CB30&Category_Code=CHEW

I ordered some more stuff from ebay and ecstuning. 
computer is going out to reflected on monday... I'm hoping that car should be up and running by the middle of this month. 

does anyone know a good way to weld a MAP bung onto the IC piping?


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> I just bought one from intake hoses.com
> 
> http://intakehoses.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=90CB30&Category_Code=CHEW
> 
> ...


http://store.42draftdesigns.com/18T-MAP-Sensor-Flange-Kit_p_43.html


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I kinda want to buy one of these kits and throw it in a $500 beater 1.8T for Shîts and giggles, when the turbo goes I'll buy a decent one worthy of 400+hp and a TIAL WG. Then strip the car and see what it'll do  I mean after all the supporting mods we're only talking $4000-$5000 and that includes a $1,200 budget for turbo and another $2,200 in cams, SW and intake mani (which could be better spent on a clutch and tire setup ((except SW)). Either way you could have a formidable weekend warrior for $5K or less dependent on expectation. With the right sized turbo, cams and tuning you could make a cheap car run in the 11's or lower.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Do it!


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

installed the FMIC piping today with the intercooler. I had some trouble getting the driver sice IC piping to fit around the raidiator right. It looks like they bent the piping at too small of an angle... Long story short I removed one of the radiator fans to get it to fit. If you have a method of bending IC piping I'm all ears.

computer is packed up and will be sent out tomorrow. 
got more stuff coming in from ebay and ecs hopefully


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

hope your ebay turbo works better than the 10-15 people who tried and failed with their kits..:sly:


----------



## shawnroeschmk4gti (Jul 2, 2013)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> broke and thinking about resorting to ebay...
> anyone got info on emusa's t3/t4 turbo?


curious as to how this came along. looking at buying this same kit. Let me know if its worth it. Obviously its not a garrett but for the 600 is the kit worth it?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> installed the FMIC piping today with the intercooler. I had some trouble getting the driver sice IC piping to fit around the raidiator right. It looks like they bent the piping at too small of an angle... Long story short I removed one of the radiator fans to get it to fit. If you have a method of bending IC piping I'm all ears.
> 
> computer is packed up and will be sent out tomorrow.
> got more stuff coming in from ebay and ecs hopefully


fu*ked up intercooler piping is what you get with an ebay turbo kit. thats the least of your problems trust me.



shawnroeschmk4gti said:


> curious as to how this came along. looking at buying this same kit. Let me know if its worth it. Obviously its not a garrett but for the 600 is the kit worth it?


and you fail at life.... i told you in the other thread not to consider this sh*t vs pagparts and here you are posting in here. i'll tell you up front you are not worth the time so post all you want, expect no help from me as i dont know **** about t3/t4's :wave:


----------



## shawnroeschmk4gti (Jul 2, 2013)

Big_Tom said:


> fu*ked up intercooler piping is what you get with an ebay turbo kit. thats the least of your problems trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> and you fail at life.... i told you in the other thread not to consider this sh*t vs pagparts and here you are posting in here. i'll tell you up front you are not worth the time so post all you want, expect no help from me as i dont know **** about t3/t4's :wave:


fortunately your not the only person I ask for advice from I am in midst of convo with pagparts via email. I dont have thousands of dollars laying around to drop on a turbo at this time so dont be a dick. :banghead:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

shawnroeschmk4gti said:


> fortunately your not the only person I ask for advice from I am in midst of convo with pagparts via email. I dont have thousands of dollars laying around to drop on a turbo at this time so dont be a dick. :banghead:


LOL *UNFORTUNATELY IT COSTS THOUSANDS FOR A PROPER BIG TURBO KIT* :sly::what::facepalm::vampire::laugh: apparently you don't understand that so, go right ahead and buy an emusa kit because it cost less. i'll say it now..... "I TOLD YOU SOic: :laugh:opcorn:"


----------



## shawnroeschmk4gti (Jul 2, 2013)

Big_Tom said:


> LOL *UNFORTUNATELY IT COSTS THOUSANDS FOR A PROPER BIG TURBO KIT* :sly::what::facepalm::vampire::laugh: apparently you don't understand that so, go right ahead and buy an emusa kit because it cost less. i'll say it now..... "I TOLD YOU SOic: :laugh:opcorn:"


I am not looking to buy a big turbo kit, I dont know a lot about turbos, I will probably be going with the KO4 I am not trying to build a track car. My current turbo is bad and needs to be replaced that is all!


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)

That pipe is in backwards, that tab is suppose to be a bracket that bolts into the head/lifting eyelit. Thats why you're having fitment issues :thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

If you don't have money for a big turbo kit buy a new BW k03 for $600. At least it will last 100k miles and you won't have fitment issues.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

@ war machine I tried re arranging that pipe like you said and it wouldn't fit any other way. 

I got some parts in the mail today. 
My adapter screw for the oil feed, t3/t4 exhaust spacer flanges, and my 630cc injectors. 

The adapter screws into the factory oil feed and allows for a 4an screw thread for custom oil lines.


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)

I had an ebay FMIC on my mk3, I was not happy with fitment, so I used parts of the OEM piping as well.










Notice how your pipe is flipped in my bay.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> installed the FMIC piping today with the intercooler. I had some trouble getting the driver sice IC piping to fit around the raidiator right. It looks like they bent the piping at too small of an angle... Long story short I removed one of the radiator fans to get it to fit. If you have a method of bending IC piping I'm all ears.
> 
> computer is packed up and will be sent out tomorrow.
> got more stuff coming in from ebay and ecs hopefully



Looking at your second pic, the intercooler pipe is in the wrong spot. Flip it around, that 4" tab is supposed to be up near the fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

oh i got ya..... imma try again tomorrow thanks


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

People let the guy be. Not everyone can afford a PPT kit and Arnold said he'd be willing to give him some tips if needed. Just wish him the best and be done with it. He's happy with it that's what matters. 

I feel like I'm reprimanding the MK4 kids for flaming a guy on coils instead of bags :banghead:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

tried flipping it and it wasn't cooperating..... could they have welded it in on the wrong side. I tried positioning it were warmachine said it and just wouldn't fit that way.


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> tried flipping it and it wasn't cooperating..... could they have welded it in on the wrong side. I tried positioning it were warmachine said it and just wouldn't fit that way.


Dont be afraid to cut things.... Sawzawll and some creativity will get a nicer fit. (The piping that is)


----------



## shawnroeschmk4gti (Jul 2, 2013)

DMVDUB said:


> People let the guy be. Not everyone can afford a PPT kit and Arnold said he'd be willing to give him some tips if needed. Just wish him the best and be done with it. He's happy with it that's what matters.
> 
> I feel like I'm reprimanding the MK4 kids for flaming a guy on coils instead of bags :banghead:


Thanks man! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

DMVDUB said:


> People let the guy be. Not everyone can afford a PPT kit and Arnold said he'd be willing to give him some tips if needed. Just wish him the best and be done with it. He's happy with it that's what matters.
> 
> I feel like I'm reprimanding the MK4 kids for flaming a guy on coils instead of bags :banghead:


It's just a proven thing the eBay kits just don't work. And it's already showing


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah I agree that everything is not so cut n dry. but I estimate about 1.5k when it is all done, that includes computer tune too.. hell I can't beat that for a little custom work. and leaves some left over if i want to swap to gt series. 

ebay gets my :thumbup: so far


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)

Why not go used? I found a wicked deal on a 50 trim t3 turbonetics. Ill now slowly piece together other parts.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

I looked up used kits, but found they were still out of my range... I debated frankenturbo for awhile also (and used ones of those too)...

The used BT kits were usually around $1700 for the hardware and you MAY find one with a ECU included. 

I'm not too keen on buying used turbos unless I have it in my hand before I buy it. I've been burned on things like that before. Plus if I buy new I usually have a warranty (ebay protection in my case).. so I felt that this was a more fool proof route to go to. 

so for $300 ish cheaper than a used garrett kit I get a new kit I can feel good about abusing the piss out of it... and when it breaks i can get a new garrett turbo and still be cheaper than buying all new "top quality" stuff anyhow. and still get a new turbo warranty.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Slimjimmn said:


> It's just a proven thing the eBay kits just don't work. And it's already showing


It's not proven. If you're creative enough, and don't mind replacing things sooner or later; they certainly do work


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know how to post the vid but here's a local Ebay kit...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150254660151287&set=vb.103396149750503&type=3


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

damn that car was pulling off the dyno


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Rod Ratio said:


> It's not proven. If you're creative enough, and don't mind replacing things sooner or later; they certainly do work


What about the "eBay big turbo" project thread or the countless other threads of eBay turbo and turbo kit fails.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

they will eventually fail thats it period. How long depends on your luck, but worst case turbo blows? replace it with a garret and itll bolt right up no biggie. by that time your setup should be dialed in and solid.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Problem with it all is, its not just the turbo. The kit components arent anything to write home about either. I've had the pleasure of 'fixing' and replacing a few of these over the years. I had one that was banana'ed so bad that it wouldnt come off the head so I had to cut a few of the studs off to release it. Guy was running his with some random tune for a few months and the material couldnt withstand higher exhaust temps. I decked it on our mill and the material machined a little too buttery. Definitely not automotive grade stuff. Downpipe had seen better days as well which had me replace it with a custom one. I dont need to get into the lines... I was ready to give these things a fair shake, especially after all these years for them to get it right, but for the amount of money these things are commanding and selling for, its not reasonable to expect them to change as they arent being sold on quality...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Another thread on buying a cheap turbo? Why not just save another month, buy a Garrett one, and be done? If you have to plan on fixing it later or upgrading with Garrett parts, buy the correct one the first time and stop ****ing around. Can't believe a $400 eBay special with an upgrade/rebuild later is cheaper or better :screwy:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

got the dp on. had to get longer bolts to accommodate for flanges.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

That looks terrible, do you have gaskets between each flange?

They will likely leak, and those longer bolts will probably break if they are not a decent grade, hot sides get real hot and abuse metal parts.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

sabbySC said:


> That looks terrible, do you have gaskets between each flange?
> 
> They will likely leak, and those longer bolts will probably break if they are not a decent grade, hot sides get real hot and abuse metal parts.


This..

Those look like regular bolts from the hardware store; if so it's not going to work out for long at all. I'd rather see you either (A) weld those spacers to the hotside, or (B) cut, and extend the downpipe (much better idea)


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

ya lol i assumed that it wasn't the best idea... but i just want to get her runnin for now... I'm trimming the studs too lol not leaving them hang out like that.. no. .... cut in weld is definitely in the future


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> This..
> 
> Those look like regular bolts from the hardware store; if so it's not going to work out for long at all. I'd rather see you either (A) weld those spacers to the hotside, or (B) cut, and extend the downpipe (much better idea)


I hadn't read this yet, but my first reaction is... Cut the downpipe and have it welded to fit properly. It'll make life much easier.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

DMVDUB said:


> I hadn't read this yet, but my first reaction is... Cut the downpipe and have it welded to fit properly. It'll make life much easier.


My brotato here; is on the money:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

wow, just when i thought the OP couldn't fail anymore... :facepalm: your setup is ghetto as fu*k, is never going to be reliable or healthy. 


1) i cant believe you chose to take out a radiator fan to install that cheap fmic LMFAO

2) Great choice of exhaust hardware :screwy:

3) you should have bought a quality used turbo kit. you'll be taking all that off in no time :facepalm::laugh::wave:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

:thumbup: i know i know it's really ghetto....


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> got the dp on. had to get longer bolts to accommodate for flanges.


Definitely just died inside.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

FYI if you took off a fan your car will overheat


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> wow, just when i thought the OP couldn't fail anymore... :facepalm: your setup is ghetto as fu*k, is never going to be reliable or healthy.
> 
> 
> 1) i cant believe you chose to take out a radiator fan to install that cheap fmic LMFAO
> ...


:wave::heart:



Slimjimmn said:


> FYI if you took off a fan your car will overheat


Omfg; I can't believe I missed that:facepalm:

This is automotive Darwinism at its finest opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

JohnnyLlama. said:


> You should get a Mika tune while you are at it...


:thumbup:

after he gets done fixing all this sh*t it will have cost as much as a decent kit from the beginning and he will still have a buncha crappy low quality hardware. the manifold, the turbine housing, compressor housing, w/g etc...


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

hey man good luck with the setup but those bolts will likely backout and cause massive leaks tell me how i know when my turbo nearly fell of the manifold -_- i mean at least you are doing it your self and not pay a shop to do it, ****ing **** up with your own hands so to speak lol:laugh:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

obviously the downpipe is made for a internally gated turbo. Laswell, please just do I a said and pull off the pipe and have it extended to fit properly. It'll save you a LOT of hassle you don't need. Also fix the intercooler piping and put the fan back on, our cooling systems aren't the best already. 

It seems you're real excited to get this thing running so you're cutting corners. You bought a cheap kit that requires some fabrication. Take you time, fix the things that need to be fixed now and then have fun with it. The turbo will eventually die, you can buy a better one then, blah,blah,blah... Just do the first things first. It's for your benefit. 

MIKA TUNED:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

If it was an internally gated downpipe, it would have a 3 bolt flange that bolts to the outlet of the 5 bolt swingvalve assembly. Not entirely sure why they would make it this way. Seems like a glitch in the thought process...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If it was an internally gated downpipe, it would have a 3 bolt flange that bolts to the outlet of the 5 bolt swingvalve assembly. Not entirely sure why they would make it this way. Seems like a glitch in the thought process...


:beer: OP putting this crap on his car was a glitch in thought process. :sly:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

the purpose of getting everything put together and running is to see if the tune /injectors/ turbo all jive with each other. I don't see the sense in working out little details wihout knowing if it's going to work anyhow. Once I get it running and if it runs just fine, THEN I'll start cleaning things up and making it solid.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

did some wrenching today and i must say i've about had it with this kit. **** don't assemble like it should.....


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> did some wrenching today and i must say i've about had it with this kit. **** don't assemble like it should.....


Uh Oh... hope Tom doesn't see this :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Man, I feel your pain. Part of my job is dealing with these tihngs when they inevitably fail. I dont really document these things anymore because like the Norway rat, these things have just become part of our lives in the same vain as Walmart. A customer came in with a B7 and his cheapy exhaust. While the tailpipes look like they have arthritis, the main reason for the visit was for annoying hissing sounds eminating from underneath while he's driving. After further inspection and pressure checking here is what we found....




























Every single joint and some welds had leaks! The more you tighten, the worse it gets, strangely.

Heres' an ebay turbo that started smoking after a few months at wastegate pressure










Severe overheating of the shaft on 14psi for a few months









The internal seal didnt even appear to be a fuel/oil resistant grade as it was deteriorating









Here is an ebay manifold that a customer brought it for us to mod..

When we cut the flange, we found an internal crack in the casting....









Even in the threads, you can see casting porosity which will basically crumble and crack...









You can even see fractures in bolt holes...









more internal casting flaws...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> did some wrenching today and i must say i've about had it with this kit. **** don't assemble like it should.....


:thumbup: serves you right and it makes my day lol :wave::beer:opcorn:

after myself and a couple others told you not to put this sh*t on the car in the 1st place based off our experience and knowledge. but nooooopppppeee.... and you went as far as to talk to Arnold @ Pag and still bought this sh*t :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:



DMVDUB said:


> Uh Oh... hope Tom doesn't see this :laugh:


ic::heart::beer:

this thread is the epitome of why i dont answer pm's, don't need no new friends, and don't bother helping round here anymore. *WORTHLESS* i've already posted way too much but it was funny. the fmic install, the downpipe, the best comedy


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

I respected your advice tom and from everyone else too ,but I did this cheap route cuz a mianly wanted to learn for myself. Stubborn I guess. 

It's an ok kit, i got it all bolted up, now just waitin for my computer to come back now. 

but if I were to do it again... I'd think i would try the ATP gt3071r eliminatior kit. I think it runs like 1.8k and you can use factory mani and SMIC...

maybe when this breaks I'll try for that.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

lol something bad about these kits too??


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> lol something bad about these kits too??


They are worse.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> lol something bad about these kits too??


No inexpensive BT kit is worth the time, money, effort, or aggravation...unless you find a used PPT kit in the classifieds  haha.

Do a search on the 1.8T Eliminator kits...you'll see, grasshopper.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> I respected your advice tom and from everyone else too ,but I did this cheap route cuz a mianly wanted to learn for myself. Stubborn I guess.
> 
> It's an ok kit, i got it all bolted up, now just waitin for my computer to come back now.
> 
> ...


NO, the eBay stuff Rolls off the same line in china as ATP. The eliminator kits are WORSE than what you already have, bro..


Edit:
Buy a pagparts, or treadstone manifold when, and if the EBay/ATP manifold falls apart.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

ok good to know! thanks for the heads up on that


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I was looking into a gt28rs kit. 
I had a ATP t3 .60 kit on my mk3 no issues other than downpipe fitment an lak of proper tuning which c2 fixed.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> ok good to know! thanks for the heads up on that


NP dude. Basically; get proper hardware, cut/extend the downpipe, and when the manifold craps out replace it with either the Old style PagParts, or The treadstone manifold. Both of which should fit the footprint of the rest of the hardware. 

Please tell me you're not using the eBay oil supply/drain lines..


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

i was going to but like everything else they didn't fit. I'm going to have to make my oil drain line, the feed I bought some locally and got some 4an adapter fittings for the oil flange on the car. 

I contacted the seller and said, hey you gave me the wrong stuff. He said he'll send me the right stuff.... sends the same $#!T as before :facepalm:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol at the eBay oil return lines that are just reinforced nylon hose lol. 
Fail


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

got the bumper on.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> got the bumper on.


I'm not picking on you, I really like your perseverance... that said, WTF did you do to your bumper? Did you cut the whole center section out? :what:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

yeahhhhh....... I had to. I didn't mount the IC far enough back to allow it to fit. I hollowed out the inside first, still didin't fit, so I had to cut it out


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

JohnnyLlama. said:


> I don't want to sound like a dick, but that looks like utter sh_i_t man.


lol I know.... I face palmed when I put it on


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

STOP RUSHING! I know you're excited to get it running, but you need to take your time. You could've made it fit. (ok over it now). Just take your time man! It's for your sake.eace:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Just terrible, you are working in the wrong direction.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

wow...


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

BR_337 said:


> wow...


this.. i use ebay piping with a much larger core and it sits flush with the radiator support, all the way back, without cutting the bumper.. you can also get the pipes to sit further up, so they dont sit where the grilles would be in your bumper. kinda gotta put them above the horns on the driver side, but yeah just takes some time.


----------



## a-D0L0 (May 14, 2012)

a lot of the guys on here are a little harsh and some even love to get off on other peoples mistakes or misfortunes. whether we've made the same mistakes or different mistakes, this is how we learn. ebay parts are hit or miss. who cares if you chose it over pag or cts or atp or custom? bottom line, its your ****, fck the naysayers.

I made the same mistake you did. chop job to the extreme from rushing. just get another bumper when you can and keep posting!


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

I got everything bolted up today. awaiting the ECU from reflected


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

JohnnyLlama. said:


> I don't want to sound like a dick, but that looks like utter sh_i_t man.


I'm with the llama


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

a-D0L0 said:


> a lot of the guys on here are a little harsh and some even love to get off on other peoples mistakes or misfortunes. whether we've made the same mistakes or different mistakes, this is how we learn. ebay parts are hit or miss. who cares if you chose it over pag or cts or atp or custom? bottom line, its your ****, fck the naysayers.
> 
> I made the same mistake you did. chop job to the extreme from rushing. just get another bumper when you can and keep posting!


Some people learn by listening to the advice of others. I don't think anyone loves watching someone else fail.


----------



## a-D0L0 (May 14, 2012)

sabbySC said:


> Some people learn by listening to the advice of others. I don't think anyone loves watching someone else fail.


I agree with you, but some people also want to try some things out themselves. I'm sure he's even read those eBay threads by now. Hell, it's his money, his choice.:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

a-D0L0 said:


> Hell, it's his money, his choice.:thumbup:


and *our time* being wasted in goofy threads like this....

dont take the advice of people with built engines and proper turbo kits.

don't listen to arnold himself after you had a convo about this turbo kit.

order up some crappy ebay kit, hack install. now op, is like "oh man this kit sux nothing fits". no sh*t, we told u that b4 u bought it. 

now patch this, patch that, just to attempt to have a drive-able car.

waste of everyones time. op is unhappy, now wants eliminator kit :laugh::facepalm: 

another waste of time and the cycle continues ic:eace:

how can one want to spend money on 2 ****ty turbo kits before you buy one quality kit. 1 word *IGNORANCE*


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

JohnnyLlama. said:


> Nobody in here is hating. We just feel bad for the OP going thru all this work for something that's gonna a POS and not last or perform well at all.


i don't feel bad, hell I told em how it was gonna turn out. a few other people did too. :thumbup:

u ever sit back with a cold brewsky and watch a dog chase his tail :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I dont think I spoke with the OP at all about this. I do get alot of inquiries so I can be wrong. As far as his car and his choice... It really is none of our business what anyone does to their vehicle. But if ppl are taking an extremely questionable route and it is publicized, ppl will state their opinions. I agree that some have been a bit harsh but to the OP's credit, he seems to be rolling with the punches pretty well. Kudos :thumbup:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

Tom... wasting your time??? You choose to read this and you choose to reply... if you don't like it then why bother? Yes I've read all the eBay things from just about EVERYONE prior to the build but I just graduated high school and heading off to college in about 3 weeks, so I'm on a budget here. ebay seems to be the best route for me. If I had the money and the time i'd love to go the expensive route and do it right, but I'm on a minimum wage budget. I also have a shop and I have the skill for fabricate parts if needed so..... what the hell lets go ebay. 

if you don't like it... get the **** out of this thread


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> Tom... wasting your time??? You choose to read this and you choose to reply... if you don't like it then why bother? Yes I've read all the eBay things from just about EVERYONE prior to the build but I just graduated high school and heading off to college in about 3 weeks, so I'm on a budget here. ebay seems to be the best route for me. If I had the money and the time i'd love to go the expensive route and do it right, but I'm on a minimum wage budget. I also have a shop and I have the skill for fabricate parts if needed so..... what the hell lets go ebay.
> 
> if you don't like it... get the **** out of this thread


yes you are a waste of time. if you have a shop and the skills to fabricate, why the hell did you remove your radiator fan to install that fmic piping? did that make sense? is that what a skilled fabricator would do? why you stackin downpipe flanges? is that what a skilled fabricator would do? why did you hack your bumper to sh*t to install that IC core? is that what skilled fabricators w/ shops do? stop playin dude :bs::facepalm: also, if you are heading off to college in a few weeks and taking that car, this is by far the worst thing you could do to your car. i'm pretty sure you'll want a reliable car right? hmmmm 

be mad, tell me to get out whatever lol. truth is truth, i'm not gonna sugar coat for you.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Just remember, use braided line for the oil return. That eBay hose will break and leave u stranded. Seen it from a few friends of mine.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> i don't feel bad, hell I told em how it was gonna turn out. a few other people did too. :thumbup:
> 
> u ever sit back with a cold brewsky and watch a dog chase his tail :beer:


:laugh:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Is it running already?
I think there is someone here that is a bit of an attention wh0re :laugh:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

HidRo said:


> Is it running already?
> I think there is someone here that is a bit of an attention wh0re :laugh:


Well, I never! :laugh:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

tom you'll like this

while I was waiting for my ecu to show up I took a second look at the oil return line. I didn't like all the rubber that was used and I didn't like the closeness to the DP, so I debated on buying one or trying to make one..

looking around my garage I found a stash of steel gas lines that are used in houses for water heaters, boilers, ect ect... I thought hmmmm. So I gatherd some pieces and tada! I made a oil return line.:laugh: now I don't have to worry about it melting in the heat haha. 

Here are some pics.



















Here is where it bolts to the bottom of the turbo.


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

1/2 inch pipe? Hard to tell. This thread does deliver.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

hahah I love seeing these reactions to the rat rod stuff that I do.... 

If it EVER leaks or breaks, I'll say you were right. 

but the way I see it, if it can hold 50-70 psi of hot water for 100+ years, then it sure as hell can hold 0psi of warm oil for a good long time too.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

just dont understand why people would spent $800 on a Ebay kit .

i piece together a turbo kit with quality parts for less than $2k

all you have to do is wait until the part with the right price comes along .:thumbup:

check my sig


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

ya I totally agree with you knowing what I know now


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> ya I totally agree with you knowing what I know now


:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> tom you'll like this


:sly: don't even :facepalm: you shoulda got a falcon



JohnnyLlama. said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> That's the kind of ish you do when you are on the side of the road with a blown oil return line and you just have to get your car moving. Not when you are building your car.
> 
> Ian is gonna have a grand ol' time trying to tune for your POS


correction... you should never do this to your car :facepalm: *NEVER* i'd rather walk then spend time cobbling together some sh*t like that. if anyone brought this car to my shop for anything... even a "tune", i'd tell em to go fuk himself. WASTE OF TIME. i'd rather help the other guy with legit parts that fit.



Laswell2001JETTA said:


> hahah I love seeing these reactions to the rat rod stuff that I do....
> 
> If it EVER leaks or breaks, I'll say you were right.
> 
> but the way I see it, if it can hold 50-70 psi of hot water for 100+ years, then it sure as hell can hold 0psi of warm oil for a good long time too.


:facepalm: you also thought it would be a good idea to remove your radiator fan to install a cheap IC pipe... you also stacked downpipe flanges and bolted it together with hardware i'd build a table or a chair with... :facepalm: the way you see things is :screwy::facepalm: it will leak or break a lot sooner than you think. you will be better off with a bus pass



BR_337 said:


> just dont understand why people would spent $800 on a Ebay kit .
> 
> i piece together a turbo kit with quality parts for less than $2k
> 
> ...


1 word....

*IGNORANCE*


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> yes you are a waste of time. if you have a shop and the skills to fabricate, why the hell did you remove your radiator fan to install that fmic piping? did that make sense? is that what a skilled fabricator would do? why you stackin downpipe flanges? is that what a skilled fabricator would do? why did you hack your bumper to sh*t to install that IC core? is that what skilled fabricators w/ shops do? stop playin dude :bs::facepalm: also, if you are heading off to college in a few weeks and taking that car, this is by far the worst thing you could do to your car. i'm pretty sure you'll want a reliable car right? hmmmm
> 
> be mad, tell me to get out whatever lol. truth is truth, i'm not gonna sugar coat for you.


i still want to know where this shop and those fabrication skills are.



Big_Tom said:


> i don't feel bad, hell I told em how it was gonna turn out. a few other people did too. :thumbup:
> 
> u ever sit back with a cold brewsky and watch a dog chase his tail :beer:


just to reiterate...





Big_Tom said:


> LOL *UNFORTUNATELY IT COSTS THOUSANDS FOR A PROPER BIG TURBO KIT* :sly::what::facepalm::vampire::laugh: apparently you don't understand that so, go right ahead and buy an emusa kit because it cost less. i'll say it now..... "I TOLD YOU SOic: :laugh:opcorn:"


stolen from page 2



Laswell2001JETTA said:


> ya I totally agree with you knowing what I know now


yea i told you so on page 2 :laugh::thumbup:ic:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

tom you just made my day :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UyWM56BHeyE


----------



## oneops (May 29, 2010)

Im dieing here cant wait to see you next mod.

Sent from my S4 in my Mk4


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

thats the "mobile" version.... my laptop doesn't like the link


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> thats the "mobile" version.... my laptop doesn't like the link


it's both versions... click desktop :facepalm:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


>


uh yea


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

oneops said:


> Im dieing here cant wait to see you next mod.
> 
> Sent from my S4 in my Mk4


probably a new car after he burns that one down. I just want to know what college accepted em


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like crap, BUT I don't see why it won't last. 

Home Depot racing ftw :laugh:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

The Ohio State University and on full ride :thumbup:

Studying: Mechanical Engineering


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Rod Ratio said:


> ...Home Depot racing ftw :laugh:


Nailed it :laugh:

Laswell - it's actually really cool that you're posting your ebay adventure… it's a bit like a Seinfeld episode :beer:


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Chris when u tolde ur thread had mixed reactions to ur build I wanted to see, but ........ this is kinda ridiculous man, I understand trying to save a buck, but some of the things u are doing not only wont last, they are borderline unsafe, u know what happens when hot oil touches your turbo when that line ruptures or leaks and starts spraying out? It burns ur car to the ground... I say this just because im a friend, theres some stuff here that needs to be changed, I dont really think peoples comments on here are funny, they all have valid points, theres a reason good parts cost money, its because they work and are safe to use when installed properly. Fix this ****, spend the money and do it right

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

you talking about that oil return line? lol that thing isn't going to break it's 1/2inch steel.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

that flex hose isnt for hot water, thats for natural gas, and that **** is going to melt and fuq you up, u started kinda hillbilly with it,, but now its just getting scary


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

id rather be out 2800 and have a running big turbo car, than be out 1600 and have a broke big turbo car


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

vegamotion said:


> id rather be out 2800 and have a running big turbo car, than be out 1600 and have a broke big turbo car


Or out 1600 pus the cost of the car when it burns to the ground. 

OP please listen to others here, a few bucks spent at summit or jegs and you could have build yourself a proper oil return line. You are risking burning up your ride by half assing stuff that shouldn't be. Don't be the Buckeye everyone laughs at while your car burns down.


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Having done some almost laughable stuff on the farm equipment just to make it work, I understand where you're coming from. But I'm kind of weary about that return line. Wish the best, but you may find yourself destroying parts you did pay for.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Seriously, change that oil return. Like stated earlier the part you need isn't expensive. Depending where you live you can go to NAPA and they'll make them for you (has to be in the country). I just had oil lines, hydraulic lines and fuel lines made for my bulldozer and tractor at the farm. The oil line only cost $40 with connectors, and they're stronger than pretty much anything else.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

MY ECU arrived today. Fired right up!

I let her idle for a little bit to check for leaks and things I may have forgot but I didn't see anything loose. 

drove her around for a little but ti get her nice n hot for about 30-45 min... still a ok... no over heating no nothing. 
country roads were fun. I started off with the MBC disconnected, that ment only 7 psi for starts. And boy was that slow..... 

I installed the MBC and fiddled with it till the boost showed about 13-15 psi and left it at that for now. I may increase it later but I wanna take it easy. 

These next few days are going to be what I call that "break in week"... I've had the engine out on this car 3 times since I owned it and twice I've replaced turbos and every single time I do something big to the car I always go thru about a 5 day period of working out mechanical kinks like hose clamps, oil leaks, vac leaks, coolant leaks, exhaust leaks.. so on. Idk what it is. I can tighten things down all I want but something'll come loose... 

first thing was the oil return line lol.... where it screws into the turbo it got jarred and started to leak. It wasn't a big leak just a trickle... so Imma take it off and run to napa down the road and get a line made up. I think the weight of the steel fittings is causing it to jar loose. 

you may see a section of black flex that is being used for a TIP pipe.... I have a steel 3" one on the way in the mail so don't worry fellas. 

anyway here is a pic. I'll keep ya'll updated on the events if anything happens. I'll post a vid too.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

In for the video opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

my buddy is on his way from work. I'll use him for a camera man. you'll get one soon...

Here is the latest thing I've done. After the test drive earlier today I noticed that the engine bay was really hot... kinda like the ambient temp was just cooking. So I added some heat wrap over the DP and the exhaust housing.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> my buddy is on his way from work. I'll use him for a camera man. you'll get one soon...
> 
> Here is the latest thing I've done. After the test drive earlier today I noticed that the engine bay was really hot... kinda like the ambient temp was just cooking. So I added some heat wrap over the DP and the exhaust housing.


HATE that stuff  SOOOOO ITCHEY!


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

drove the car some more tonight (forgot to do a vid... sorry)
Here is what I've noticed so far..

1. the heat wrap made a world of difference. The engine bay is MUCH cooler now :thumbup:

2: The main difference between the k03s or k04 and a t3/t4 is that the k turbo's are really torque'y turbos but they have ZERO high end capacity... my old k03s would spool at 2.3k rmp and make the car fry tires, but doing highway pulls it just doesn't have any ass to it.. i'd use a ko3s or k04 for doing races where there is allot if turns and braking and stop and go because the k03s'll get you out of the hole fast!

the t3/t4 on the other hand is almost the polar opposite... I'm not seeing much torque on the lower end rpm range... it'll spool somewhere between 4-4.5k.. but by that time you're already rolling pretty good. Once it spools it's like a jet on afterburners, I'm already past the speed limit before I know it. lol..

in short... k03s is like having Mike Tyson punch your back bumper to give you a nice kick. the t3/t4 is like a jet taking off from a runway. 

all n all I'm pretty happy with the build so far. I put some teflon tape on the oil return fittings and really cranked em down and so far so good, but I do want to get a proper return line in the near future. 

ebay turbo kits:.... customer service is ****. They'll send you the wrong parts and you'll have to get ur own. I'd advise going the "proper route" or getting the turbo kits where it's just the turbo mani and the DP... buy the rest of the stuff so that you can ensure proper fitment. You'll need some DIY skills on the Ebay kits too, I've had to move stuff in my engine pay to make room for things like the heater core lines in the firewall to make room for the TIP. I also had to move what I think is the ABS module to make room for the IC piping. Its that box that is mounted below the driver side frame arm in the front.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

FYI, ptfe plumbers paste works 10x better than tape. Just make sure it drys probably 30-40min before you let any fluids touch it. 
Permatex sells the stuff called thread sealer in a white tube with red lettering on it. Works on everything but fuel. Haven't used it on fuel yet to verify. Works on everything even 220psi air pressure.

Edit : that box on the driver frame rail under the battery? It's the fan control module. Without that the fans won't run.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

good to know.. thanks!


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

got my 3" 180 degree pipe today. Bought that off of ebay from a seller called mandrel bends. The pipe is stainless steel (I think it was intended for exhaust) but It was fantastically made, no kinks or anything. 

I also ordered a 3" 45 degree silicone pipe to connect to my custom MAF. 
The piping layout is a little but different than usual setups i think.. I have a standard cold air intake ---> 3" maf---> 3" 45 degree---> 3" 180 degree bend pipe---> 3" 90 degree tight radius ---> 3" cobra head 90 degree pipe into turbo. 

The charge pipe heading to the IC is fitting between the 180 pipe bends. 

Here are some photos. I hope tom approves of this :laugh: 



















I realize this is sitll missing a hose clamp


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Wrap the 180bend in heat wrap, it's going to get red hot from the exhaust.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Why are you running a MAF anyway?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

18T_BT said:


> Why are you running a MAF anyway?


Probably because his tune requires it

MAF is better than MAFLESS always


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

ya ian doesnt have a maf delete file.... although the thing starts n runs fine when i unplug the maf. not quite understanding that

i wrapped the pipe too as suggested. after driving it the pipe was cooking hot.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

When you run a single closed loop base map all the time with a set readiness from another cars running condition you won't set codes. 
Just another person who built a flash cable, downloaded a tune someone made, figured how to set readiness and burn that in. 
Hope he fixed the rear o2 that wasn't burned into the tune he made. Readiness should be all 00000's 
Prob forgot the tune he downloaded had rear o2 delete so the file could not run readiness check for it and just set per. readiness like that. 
Anyway enough bantering.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

I "kinda" understood what you ment....


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> I "kinda" understood what you ment....


No, you didn't :laugh:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Rod Ratio said:


> :laugh:


This


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow....jaw dropping thread. :what:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Classic:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

T-Boy said:


> Wow....jaw dropping thread. :what:


Thread full of win on all levels


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Slimjimmn said:


> Thread full of win on all levels


Love the oil return setup...:laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

:wave: hi guys... :vampire:

shouldve went cts vs this lol

shouldve went Frankenturbo if you wanted ease of install and OE like and fairly cheap (not the kit nothing against doug,) but cheap as you just replace the turbo

oh

hi guys opcorn:

FWIW: i went semi cheap the first time so did a friend... i went through 3 rotormaster turbos, then finally go warrantied with a garrett... then after plagued with minor repeat annoying issues I removed the kit sold it, vbanded it all with PAG kit. Same with my friend.

I dont think that thin gas line is going to hold, its only thin tin and typically not subject to heat. heat + vibrations = leaks. When oil leaks you either end up like BP or end up like Stu...






Go to advance get you some A-pillar Fire Extinguishers.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

JohnnyLlama. said:


> FTFY (you can't hotlink Funny Junk)


Au contraire


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

theswoleguy said:


> Go to advance get you some A-pillar Fire Extinguishers.


You're going to need a couple full sized extinguishers....not the small a-pillar unit. :laugh:

Is Stu still around?


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

I actuially have a full sized extinguisher I keep behind my driver seat now lol


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> I actuially have a full sized extinguisher I keep behind my driver seat now lol


Racing fire extinguisher haha jdm


----------



## airkewldprojekt (Apr 5, 2011)

Interesting intake tract... A little more complicated than it needs to be and will succumb to massive heat soak but I guess it will work till you decide to tidy up. Are you running an external wastegate? I didn't see any pics of one or a dump tube.


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

might wanna order / grab some t-clamps and replace the hose clamps you have on, make sure there's no vacuum leaks


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

this thread delivers :thumbup:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

yes external wastegate. it sits under the manifold right above the Passenger inner CV joint... no dump tube one it yet. 

I didn't have any other choice with the TIP piping. My car used to be a 2.slow but swapped a 1.8t awp motor from an audi tt (automoatic) that I found at a junk yard. Things kinda evolved from there. 
I had Ian at reflected tuning restet the ECU to manual and I bolted the original 2.0 trans to the block and also reused the 2.0 flywheel and 6 puck ceramic clutch I had. Figured that was good enough and no need to get the bigger 1.8t size clutch. 

But going back to the TIP.. I had to haggle together some coolant lines to the heater core and cap off some of the lines that went to the automatic transmission cooler... its kinda a birds nest mess. I really need to find the time to pull everything out and get it sorted and cleaned up. But there wasn't any room for a TIP it the conventional direction so I just decided to go around it and avoid it all together.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm now selling my left over parts from the BT build. 

K04 hybrid ,upgraded SMIC , 415cc injectors and a few other things...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...TB-performance-dogbone-and-a-few-other-things


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

welp the first thing broke today. The oil feed adapter plate for the turbo. Cheap aluminum. 

luckily the hole into the turbo was threaded so I bought a adapter fitting from the local hardware store and got it up n running.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

You've managed to avoid a firey outcome this time... but how many strikes before you're out?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

You'll find it on eBay !


----------



## mumbly0051 (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow, I haven't been around vortex for a while and am very happy I clicked through this. Thank you for such an enjoyable thread :beer:

EDIT = Removed Question. 
Based on your location and Ohio state... you are very close, you will make it


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

drove the car from NW ohio to Indianapolis today and she did it without a hickup. 

anyone in indianapolis with vw mkiv parts?
I'm looking for an aeb head, coil-overs, rods so on


----------



## epraia12 (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to see everything is still good. Thanks for this topic im trying to do the same for my b6 a4 1.8 what size turbo did you run again?

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

its an ebay equivilant of a garrett t3/t4 50 trim with a .63 hot side. 

t3 flange 
3" tip 
5 bolt exhaust flange (I hate it, I'd prefer v band or 4 bolt, I'll probably modify later) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

one issue that I've been having with the car is the wasgate. The gate is fine, but I've been having issues with the rubber vac/pressure lines blowing off and/or leaking. I guess that heat down there may be too much. The rubber after an in town run gets super pliable. The wastegate has banjo fittings with rubber bungs attached to the banjo. I'm thinking about getting some copper tube kinda like what you'd use for a manual oil pressure gauge, and get some fittings for the gate and attach the copper to it. Hopefully that'll hold.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> its an ebay equivilant of a garrett t3/t4 50 trim with a .63 hot side.
> 
> t3 flange
> 3" tip
> ...


 do you know what the word equivalent means? probably not because you did mis-spell it haha... theres not a part in that ebay turbo you bought thats equivalent to anything Garrett :facepalm: not the wheels, not the housings, not the shaft or bearings... nothing :vampire:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

you're still on this thread tom? :laugh:


----------



## epraia12 (Jun 6, 2010)

I think what he meant was equivalent in that is a design no parts quality. Well from the looks of things he doesnt need to know how to spell equivalent. What he has going on is working. At the end of the day if you know what you are doing you can take a brand new ebay turbo any turbo for that matter take it apart replace bearings seals and get it balanced and itll last. Heck you can even mix and match if you want. Common cause of failure of these ebay turbos are poor quality seals and bearings wich are not lubricating properly in turn generating excessive heat. I think its embarrassing when someone who spent not even half the money can put down better or equal hp and tq than someone who spent a fortune.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

epraia12 said:


> I think what he meant was equivalent in that is a design no parts quality. Well from the looks of things he doesnt need to know how to spell equivalent. What he has going on is working. At the end of the day if you know what you are doing you can take a brand new ebay turbo any turbo for that matter take it apart replace bearings seals and get it balanced and itll last. Heck you can even mix and match if you want. Common cause of failure of these ebay turbos are poor quality seals and bearings wich are not lubricating properly in turn generating excessive heat. I think its embarrassing when someone who spent not even half the money can put down better or equal hp and tq than someone who spent a fortune.


 :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

epraia12 said:


> I think what he meant was equivalent in that is a design no parts quality. Well from the looks of things he doesnt need to know how to spell equivalent. What he has going on is working. At the end of the day if you know what you are doing you can take a brand new ebay turbo any turbo for that matter take it apart replace bearings seals and get it balanced and itll last. Heck you can even mix and match if you want. Common cause of failure of these ebay turbos are poor quality seals and bearings wich are not lubricating properly in turn generating excessive heat. I think its embarrassing when someone who spent not even half the money can put down better or equal hp and tq than someone who spent a fortune.


 

What ends up being embarrassing is when your car is broken down on the side of the road because of said cheap parts. It's also one thing to "daily" a modified car, it's another thing to actually rely on it. To each their own.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

18T_BT said:


> What ends up being embarrassing is when your car is broken down on the side of the road because of said cheap parts. It's also one thing to "daily" a modified car, it's another thing to actually rely on it. To each their own.


 this lol. "but it was cheap bro". thats what they'll tell you when the car is on the side of the road burning down :laugh: :thumbup: was it worth it? bwahahahaha 

i'd be embarrassed to own that rig let alone drive it and try and brag about it. 

epraia12.... triple stacked downpipe flanges, that oil feed and return setup, none of that is embarrassing? but you trying to compare this sh*t to a legit setup is supposed to shame the person w/ a reliable car? how does that work? yea he paid less, he's also gonna put less miles on that kit guaranteed. i havent seen anyone w/ 100,000 miles on an ebay turbo/turbo kit. hell not even 50k


----------



## superkarl (Dec 18, 2012)

yawn 

why do people even give a ****


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

superkarl said:


> yawn
> 
> why do people even give a ****


 I guess the days of live and let live are long gone, I drove this car, and to be honest, it surprised the hell out of me, do I think its the best setup under the sun? No. But it does run really well, and at the current boost level, this turbo isnt being strained nearly what it could be, it wont out live a garret or precision, but it is still a very fun car to drive, and I give u mad props laswell. Ur one of the only high school kids ive ever met that have built a car with this kind of power. And even more respect that at your age, u funded your entire build on your own, and arent sponsored by mommy and daddy. You may lack experience, but ur abilities under the hood are very impressive for your age, especially since this is your first build. I look forward to seeing what u build in the future, when your bank roll allows for more quality parts. Overall good job.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

This kid is in high school ???? Laswell , disregard what I said earlier dude. 

I didn't know how young you were. Yes, you're making mistakes . But your learning alot from a young age. 

There's a ton of people here with so called " kits " that were put together by a shop. These same people , are the ones that brag and think they know everything about building a turbo. Kit. But in reality , they never got there hands dirty on they're own cars. 

whats hard about spending 6k to have you car build by a shop or buy a quality kit? 

Now, lets you see you piece a kit in your garage with less than 2k.... 


I garage built my shhit . I may not have the best build. But I'm proud of it. :thumbup: 

So, I respect how hard you are.working.on it. Just make sure you learn as you go.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> The Ohio State University and on full ride paid for by the USMC for ROTC training. :thumbup:
> 
> Studying: Mechanical Engineering


 
but, he's not in HS according to a previous post he made :screwy:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

18T_BT said:


> but, he's not in HS according to a previous post he made :screwy:


 No, he's starting college this fall.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I dont think the detractors are picking on the kid for what he's doing. I think its just the wild claims that are thrown around that ppl are tired of really. Kid has a budget, he's also got an itch to make power. He's doing what fits in his budget. Yes, there's many compromises to be made in that you'll need to have a tool box in your trunk at all times at the ready. Things will fall apart as time goes on. Its still relatively new so things havent taken their toll yet but eventually, the forces that be will do what they do. But perhaps its a stepping stone for bigger things to come. Its how it all starts. Some ppl have the wherewithal to cut the line a bit. Not throwing a marketing angle at this but there are merits to getting a kit. You can learn just as much spending money as you do saving money contrary to popular belief. Just because I have a porsche instead of a hyundai doesnt make me ignorant. It makes my ceiling a bit higher. It allows me to tune higher and boundaries are broader. There are also merits to piecing things together. Most of it is realizing alot of the do's and dont's. I think most ppl are inherently aware of the dont's. Its not exactly rocket science and I guess the actual learning part of this is how one deals with problems that may arise from suspect reliability. 

Take user Gulfstream for example. I think most of you are well aware of his thread. He's got some vids of him flogging his car around various tracks in Europe. Did you know that his recent trip to the Nurburgring involved a 28hr round trip drive from Sweden to Germany and the week spent on that amazing piece of concrete making extremely respectable times in the process? I dont think you can even entertain doing that with these kinds of kits or even most kinds of cobbled together kits and have it survive something like that. I'm also sure he drove away learning a thing or two . Happy motoring..


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

DMVDUB said:


> No, he's starting college this fall.


 This^^^ he just graduated in june, I met him when he was 17, some ppl should consider what hes accomplished at his age. Ur doing good man

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

vegamotion said:


> This^^^ he just graduated in june, I met him when he was 17, some ppl should consider what hes accomplished at his age. Ur doing good man
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


 ^^^ this


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

vegamotion said:


> u know what happens when hot oil touches your turbo when that line ruptures or leaks and starts spraying out? It burns ur car to the ground...





Laswell2001JETTA said:


> you talking about that oil return line? lol that thing isn't going to break it's 1/2inch steel.


 Had to post my favorite quote from this tho lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

just got back from my trip to Indianapolis. No problems at all. 

I've been reading on the past few comments since I haven't been on this thread in a few days. ya vegamotion is a good friend of mine. I met him when I was swapping my 2.slow out for the 1.8t that was currently in it. He sold me a k03s turbo and some technical advice along the way. 

After breaking up with a girl my bank account was surprisingly healthy (go figure) and I was bored with my 2.0, loved it don't get me wrong but was bored, so I decided to swap a 1.8t into it. The 1.8t that I got came from an audi tt 180hp (awp) motor. I bought the engine ans everything to support it from a junk yard in Toledo Ohio. The immobilizer was defeated by reflected. I swapped the old engine out, slapped the 2.0 5spd tans+flywheel (with a 6 puck ceramic clutch) onto the 1.8t block. Threw the whole thing in there and got it going again over the weekend so that I didn't have to find a ride to school. 

A few weeks later I was nailed for drag racing on a country road... TAKE IT FROM ME. DON'T EVER RACE ON THE STREETS. THE DRAG STRIP IS CHEAPER AND LEGAL!!! 

anyway got my license snagged from may 25th to aug 3rd. 

I couldn't just let my car sit there so i decided to go big turbo. I kinda always had it in the back of my mind that I was going to do it someday, so i figured that why not when you're not driving the thing for 3 months. Perfect time! 

And this thread was born. 

I'm heading to La Rue ohio tomorrow to take her on the strip and see how she does. I'll make some videos of a walk around and of the drag racing. 

I graduated high school this past june and will be leaving for Ohio State on Monday. So this will be my last week for a long time with my car. 

Thanks everyone for following this thread. I'll have videos posted on sat


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I dont think the detractors are picking on the kid for what he's doing. I think its just the wild claims that are thrown around that ppl are tired of really. Kid has a budget, he's also got an itch to make power. He's doing what fits in his budget. Yes, there's many compromises to be made in that you'll need to have a tool box in your trunk at all times at the ready. Things will fall apart as time goes on. Its still relatively new so things havent taken their toll yet but eventually, the forces that be will do what they do. But perhaps its a stepping stone for bigger things to come. Its how it all starts. Some ppl have the wherewithal to cut the line a bit. Not throwing a marketing angle at this but there are merits to getting a kit. You can learn just as much spending money as you do saving money contrary to popular belief. Just because I have a porsche instead of a hyundai doesnt make me ignorant. It makes my ceiling a bit higher. It allows me to tune higher and boundaries are broader. There are also merits to piecing things together. Most of it is realizing alot of the do's and dont's. I think most ppl are inherently aware of the dont's. Its not exactly rocket science and I guess the actual learning part of this is how one deals with problems that may arise from suspect reliability.
> 
> Take user Gulfstream for example. I think most of you are well aware of his thread. He's got some vids of him flogging his car around various tracks in Europe. Did you know that his recent trip to the Nurburgring involved a 28hr round trip drive from Sweden to Germany and the week spent on that amazing piece of concrete making extremely respectable times in the process? I dont think you can even entertain doing that with these kinds of kits or even most kinds of cobbled together kits and have it survive something like that. I'm also sure he drove away learning a thing or two . Happy motoring..


 :beer:eace:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

got a vid. This was set at 15psi. 

LMK if it doesn't load or the link is broken. 
Cheers!


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Doesn't load. Use Youtube.eace:


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Can't see the video/no facebook account, but glad to hear it's running


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

vegamotion said:


> This^^^ he just graduated in june, I met him when he was 17, some ppl should consider what hes accomplished at his age. Ur doing good man
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


 When I was 17 I only bought quality parts for my honda with money from working 35hrs a week after school. 
I couldn't imagine if I was 17 now and being able to buy crap Chinese parts on eBay with a click of a button.


----------



## epraia12 (Jun 6, 2010)

I think that you forget the price difference between audi and honda.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

epraia12 said:


> I think that you forget the price difference between audi and honda.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


 This


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Funny thing is hondas have actually really good luck with ebay parts, I know a guy running an obx lsd in his civic running consistent 11.50s 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

vegamotion said:


> Funny thing is hondas have actually really good luck with ebay parts, I know a guy running an obx lsd in his civic running consistent 11.50s
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


 Not uncommon at all. I have the feeling that since Honda has such a big (let's call it) "following", they put more into the parts they make for a Honda. Since they sell more, they can actually spend a dollar or two on fixing any known issues.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

epraia12 said:


> I think that you forget the price difference between audi and honda.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


 surprisingly the cost of ebay parts for both are about the same.


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Cost are the same but honda ebay parts seem to hold up better

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree with Arnold and I look at the build from safety and reliability. I have done a cheaper kit and although it may have not been Ebay the quality probably wasn't better. I wasn't in high school but as he is about to see reliability will poke it's head at the most annoying times. I've dropped coils on the way to finals, had my kit break downpipe flanges or had to drive to class with a wg in my passenger seat BC it came loose. Get pair of heat gloves and sleeves, and a pair of coveralls.

Got tired of it after a while, bought better quality kit (pag vband) and all though all installs have headaches. Most are straight forward. Only One car and having to figure a way to HDR (home depot racing) or advance for a band aid sucks. I can tell this guy this, from one guy who went cheap. You'll get tired of bandage wrapping but you'll learn a **** load about yourself and your car. Patience and ingenuity will be your friends at 1 am with finals at 8 am and busted ride. I will say this, after college the bank roll as an engineer and the knowledge will make you go **** that was dumb but fun, time to fix it right or buy something faster. 

Best of luck in college bro from one guy that just got out to another starting.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

This was a run from 1st to 5th. 

[video]http://s1357.photobucket.com/user/Laswell2001jetta/media/Fast_zps980960ce.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

That would tell us so much more if your speedo worked :laugh:


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

hahahaha i know. the awp harness i have is from an AT audi... i couldn't figure out how to tap into it. imma just save up for a mt one. 

its a 2.0l 8v 5 speed trans.... soooo just a wee bit shorter than a 1.8t one. 

5th'll red line at 135 about.


----------



## epraia12 (Jun 6, 2010)

Any updates ton the car laswell

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

Updates are kinda on hold now. I've been at OSU for the past few weeks now, and the girl is in the garage waiting back at home.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

The numbers are in.. Took it to a local dyno... made 260whp 266wtq


----------



## epraia12 (Jun 6, 2010)

Who tuned it?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

reflect tuning.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

what boost pressure?


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

20 psi


----------



## epraia12 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hows the turbo holding up? Ive been following this thread for a while now, and I'm thinking of doing what you did.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, that Turbo must not flow much at all... 

That's only a bit more than a K03S or on par with a K04 swap would do.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

everything seems to be holding up just fine... so far I've had to replace the DP with one made by ATP.I had to get a 5 bolt to 3" v band adapter flange for it too.... The Wastegate is a little sketchy, I'd recommend getting a tial... If I were to do this all over again, I'd just get an ebay manifold, and ebay turbo those seemed to hold up pretty good, Everything else sucks. I haven't had any problems with my turbo reliably. The charge pipe kept on blowing off the turbo because the lip that is supposed to be on the end of the turbo is a joke... just take a drywall screw and shoot it into the clamp, the rubber, and into the charge pipe end of the turbo so the hose is essentially bolted on.  Don't forget to take it back apart and vacuum out the turbo housing though. 

I've put on about 3k miles on the kit so far since the last post. I've been home on x-mas break and I've taken about 4 trips that have lasted longer than 3 hours travel time. No problems so far other than stated above. 

BIG TOM:.... That steel gas line idea that I had for the oil return line has worked flawlessly. No leaks, no mess, no problems. 

here is the ebay link to the turbo that came with my kit:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/T3-T4-Hybrid-Turbo-Charger-50-A-R-T04E-T3-T4-STAGE-3-RSX-K20-RB25-Miata-HP-450-/320957025728?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aba878dc0&vxp=mtr

They make DBB turbos... I'd recommend getting one of these if you choose to go ebay. I think the journal turbos just suck (which is what I have). Here is a link to what I was looking at, it's the same as the above but ball bearing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380425635812?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

BUT I think the best decision is to just go with Garrett or Precision. I've been told that if you compare the two journal turbo's (ebay+garrett)... the Garrett will yield better numbers for the same exact design. Try finding a used one somewhere for $800 or rebuild it even, you'll be happy with that. 

Now... I need to get rods and find another turbo. REMEMBER rods bust at 300tq... I hit 266...... almost there.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, while most will agree your choice of hardware is subpar, I think its a good way to get your feet wet.

That being said, I made 200whp/254wtq on a mustang dyno with a stock turbo.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> everything seems to be holding up just fine... so far I've had to replace the DP with one made by ATP.I had to get a 5 bolt to 3" v band adapter flange for it too.... The Wastegate is a little sketchy, I'd recommend getting a tial... If I were to do this all over again, I'd just get an ebay manifold, and ebay turbo those seemed to hold up pretty good, Everything else sucks. I haven't had any problems with my turbo reliably. The charge pipe kept on blowing off the turbo because the lip that is supposed to be on the end of the turbo is a joke... just take a drywall screw and shoot it into the clamp, the rubber, and into the charge pipe end of the turbo so the hose is essentially bolted on.  Don't forget to take it back apart and vacuum out the turbo housing though.
> 
> I've put on about 3k miles on the kit so far since the last post. I've been home on x-mas break and I've taken about 4 trips that have lasted longer than 3 hours travel time. No problems so far other than stated above.
> 
> ...



I made nearly 300lbft on a K03 and stock rods. It's also about torque delivery. You can run more than 300lbft if it comes on later in the powerband. Should you regularly do it? Probably not. But there's a lot more 300lbft+ 1.8t's out there running around without rods than you think, I come across them more frequently than I'd imagine. But, you mentioned TOM, he ran over 300lbft for years before getting rods. Like said it's about delivery.

The low numbers at 20psi I'd say are suspect to a bad tune. You should be in the 330range at 20psi and over 350 23-25psi. If the tune is made properly with the hardware you should be able to pull over 300whp and UNDER 300lbft on a T3/T4. I'm guessing it's not really a 50 trim which would account for higher torque.

You have a VERY custom setup. Going with a canned tune is just no good. I'm not downing you on this, I'm speaking in your best interest. You need the ability to make changes on the fly.eace:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> BIG TOM:.... That steel gas line idea that I had for the oil return line has worked flawlessly. No leaks, no mess, no problems.


may be the tru lol but a 260whp t3/t4 is not where its @  buy a real turbo stop playin wit yourself :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> may be the tru lol but a 260whp t3/t4 is not where its @  buy a real turbo stop playin wit yourself :laugh::thumbup:


i think he needs a real tune. i ran an emusa t3/4 for 2 years and 20.000 miles on 28psi with 351hp until the thing finally decided to die and i'll be going with a holset hx35 from now on.
It's fun as long as it lasts, after you kill it, get something real, no point in buying another ebay one.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah I would agree. I suspect that the turbo is a POS..... I don't want to blame the tune just quite yet though till I get some good hardware in it. I think I'm going to hook up a wide-band gauge to see what the car is doing, that may lead into some insight. 

Here is a scan of the dyno sheet.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

That seems to be falling on it's face.
Do you have any boost or exhaust leaks?
Do you mantain the boost pressure all the way to the end?


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

The guy who drove it said that it hit 20 then came down towards the end. Ideas?


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah, possibly a boost leak or exhaust leak. You need to identify it, and resolve prior to taking it to the dyno.
Pressure test it (DIY around the search) and also check for black spots on the manifold to head and manifold to turbo, and manifold to wastegate connections


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Pretty good link in my sig to test for leaks.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

:thumbup: thanks.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

BH17DNB said:


> i think he needs a real tune. i ran an emusa t3/4 for 2 years and 20.000 miles on 28psi with 351hp until the thing finally decided to die and i'll be going with a holset hx35 from now on.
> It's fun as long as it lasts, after you kill it, get something real, no point in buying another ebay one.


do you have a link to what turbo you have?... mine was the 50 trim .50ar compressor. I wonder if the .50 ar is too small for higher rpm.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4210185-OFFICIAL****2.0-8v-turbo-spec-lists-thread(whp-psi-etc)

found this thread.... this was using 2.0 aba engines... One guy on there was using a .57 trim .50ar turbo and his hp curve dived after 5k as well... hmmmm


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> do you have a link to what turbo you have?... mine was the 50 trim .50ar compressor. I wonder if the .50 ar is too small for higher rpm.


I don't have the link.
It was a 50trim, .50 a/r compressor and .63 a/r exhaust.
I swapped the thrust bearing with a 360 degree one, and also swapped the chra with a watercooled one.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

ok... mine is the same 'cept the thrust bearing and the chra. I can't imagine that it would make that big of a difference do you think?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> ok... mine is the same 'cept the thrust bearing and the chra. I can't imagine that it would make that big of a difference do you think?


Dual ball bearing 50 trim is a very nice turbo. Quite comparable to an gt3071


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] Performance said:


> Dual ball bearing 50 trim is a very nice turbo. Quite comparable to an gt3071












A Garrett One Is... Not Them Ebay Sh*ts... 

Most of them aren't even actually "50 trims". car cant hold boost because housings are sh*tty dont flow like well, compressor and turbine wheels are sh*tty, and you have a sh*tty wastegate.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> A Garrett One Is... Not Them Ebay Sh*ts...
> 
> Most of them aren't even actually "50 trims". car cant hold boost because housings are sh*tty dont flow like well, compressor and turbine wheels are sh*tty, and you have a sh*tty wastegate.


:heart:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

That turbo is a turd. 260whp sounds about right from that thing at 20psi. Without measuring the actual compressor/turbine blades, angles, and the airflow out of it you have no idea what it is doing. Worse than a precision.


The tune could have a ton to do with it. My old eurodyne 1000cc tune made 280whp with a pag 3071R kit for the guy who bought it. 

That said before the big turbo my stock turbo did 230whp at NGP on E85 with a 3" maf and 630cc injectors. That was with motronic adaptation channel fudging and an N75 reeling boost in.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

Update:

I finally got the money together and got a Garrett t3/t4 50 trim .60 AR .63 Exhaust (Part number 757197-5004). The compressor fan is HUGE!!!! I'm looking forward to getting this installed to my car.


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> Update:
> 
> I finally got the money together and got a Garrett t3/t4 50 trim .60 AR .63 Exhaust (Part number 757197-5004). The compressor fan is HUGE!!!! I'm looking forward to getting this installed to my car.


:thumbup:


----------

